# προδικασία



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Ξέρουν οι ειδικοί πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό στα Αγγλικά; Δεν αφορά ποινικές υποθέσεις. Pretrial;


----------



## Themis (Mar 16, 2010)

Η προδικαστική απόφαση είναι preliminary ruling. Η προδικασία είναι συνήθως περίφραση που το περιέχει. Δες στην ΙΑΤΕ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Είδα το IATE, μιλάει για pretrial proceedings.


----------



## Themis (Mar 16, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αστικές υποθέσεις. Θεωρητικά όμως, γιατί όχι;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 16, 2010)

Ακριβές συγκείμενο, παρακαλώ! (αν είναι δυνατό)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Αφορά προσφυγές σε δικαστήριο εναντίον διοικητικών αποφάσεων. Δεν έχει συγκείμενο, είναι από πίνακα, λέει μόνο ότι δεν απαιτείται προδικασία και δίνει τη δικάσιμο.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 16, 2010)

Η πρότασή μου (για το συγκεκριμένο κοντέξτ) είναι: "pre-litigation procedure" (υπάρχει και το πιο φλύαρο "pre-litigation stage of procedure").


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

